# Post up brown paints



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

post up some pics of all color browns


----------



## SWIFT-CTS (May 2, 2007)




----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

HERES MY 4TH REGAL I JUS PICKED UP OFF MY BOSS I WANNA DO A COPPER THE COLOR IT IS NOW WITH BURNTORANGE PATTERNS ON IT WITH GOLDCENTERS AND ROOTBEER DISH
































































SORRY DIDNT MEAN TO SIDEBUST  :0 :uh: :uh: THE POST BUT YEAH   IM LOOKIN TOO YO CAN YA POST PICTS OF UR REGAL YA WANNA DO UP BROWN ~??  :biggrin:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

SO HERES SOME BROWNISH TO ORANGE REGALS I STOLE OFF HERE...


----------



## Big Reazon (Oct 13, 2006)

my whip


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Aug 23 2007, 11:31 PM~8629108
> *SO HERES SOME BROWNISH TO ORANGE REGALS I STOLE OFF HERE...
> 
> 
> ...


that one is candy tangerine with a silver base


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

skims "doodoo" brown :biggrin:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

THAT DOODOO BROWN IS THE SHIZZY~!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

MY OLD 62


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Aug 23 2007, 08:21 PM~8629014
> *HERES MY 4TH REGAL I JUS PICKED UP OFF MY BOSS I WANNA DO A COPPER THE COLOR IT IS NOW  WITH BURNTORANGE PATTERNS ON IT WITH GOLDCENTERS AND ROOTBEER DISH
> 
> 
> ...


ey wassup naw its cool yea im looking for a root beer brown color,its flat black right now,nothing special is done to it just some chrome 13/7's


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

dont know how to post up pics either


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Az Lowrider_@Aug 24 2007, 03:53 PM~8634519
> *dont know how to post up pics either
> *


JUS GOTO PHOTOBUCKET.COM SIGN UP REAL QUICK AND ADD THEM COPY THE 
"IMAGECODE" AT THE BOTTOM OF THE PICT AND PASTE IT HERE


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

alright thanx


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

Whatup Jr here some pics of your regal homie :biggrin:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

NICE WHY DO I FUCKIN LOVE THIS BODY SOOO MUCH?
MAKES ME WANNA BUY MY BOYS WHITE 83 (THE ONE I DID THE PRAYING HANDS ON) WITH ONLY 19K~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Aug 26 2007, 01:15 AM~8642714
> *Whatup Jr here some pics of your regal homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


jajaja ight thanx mark thats tight now i need to put that shit up under my screen name


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Az Lowrider_@Aug 26 2007, 08:58 PM~8646673
> *jajaja ight thanx mark thats tight now i need to put that shit up under my screen name
> *


no problem homie :biggrin:


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

more pics :dunno:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2007, 05:59 AM~8630933
> *MY OLD 62
> 
> 
> ...


Skim anymore pics of this duece? I'm kinda feelin the UPS brown for my coupe.


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Here's my caddy with a nice brown color. Actually, the old color.


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Here's another pic i found.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Sep 3 2007, 01:52 PM~8703561
> *Here's another pic i found.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: good looking lac.


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Sep 3 2007, 01:50 PM~8703543
> *Here's my caddy with a nice brown color. Actually, the old color.
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is clean nice color


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

any more:dunno: keep them coming :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Same ride as above. I think the brown looks more sharper in this pic.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

heres a brown one that was for sale on here a while back


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

thats shit is clean


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Sep 1 2007, 10:02 PM~8694478
> *Skim anymore pics of this duece?  I'm kinda feelin the UPS brown for my coupe.
> *


I do but I wont be able to post them until I get home because work blocks my photobucket account. I painted that car it was a factory bomb color looked more chocolate brown than anything, UPS is a little darker. I like the browns. Not a lot of people do it and if they do it usually is a metallic - I like brown with no metallic in it.


















I'll post more pics of the 62 rag later today :biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

:biggrin: thanks homie.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Sep 8 2007, 12:02 PM~8746135
> *heres a brown one that was for sale on here a while back
> 
> 
> ...


"I CAN DIGGG THAT~!!!"


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Sep 9 2007, 05:56 PM~8752530
> *:biggrin:  thanks homie.
> *



here they are homie.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2007, 07:05 PM~8753485
> *here they are homie.
> 
> 
> ...



I like it. Gotta be one of the only 62's that color. Very original homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

:biggrin: more ??


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Az Lowrider_@Oct 9 2007, 05:17 PM~8963078
> *:biggrin:  more ??
> *































This is the same one that I posted before, but with a new rootbeer candy basecoat paint job.


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Oct 9 2007, 07:57 PM~8964660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice ass color,lookds even better than before


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i like the brown on that caddy :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep them coming


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Heres one with icepearl :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

that one is nice :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Just a couple of more recent pics of my ride. The emblems are back on now. But, notice the reflections on that shiny new paint.......


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2007, 05:59 AM~8630933
> *MY OLD 62
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fahm Joiner (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

:biggrin: more


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

My 1964 LeSabre in factory Bronze Mist...a little dirty though, looks better cleaned up :biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Oct 11 2007, 05:44 PM~8980507
> *Just a couple of more recent pics of my ride. The emblems are back on now. But, notice the reflections on that shiny new paint.......
> 
> 
> ...


I like it homie.


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 24 2007, 01:39 AM~8630165
> *that one is candy tangerine with a silver base
> *


wow... definately one of the nicest regals i've ever seen!


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

some browns and oranges gold pearl and flake


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)




----------



## Regal-D (Jan 6, 2010)

not a low low but it's lite briar brown


----------



## Regal-D (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

TTT


----------

